# cockatiel sniffer



## LaurenWright (Mar 11, 2013)

I dont no why.....but I LOVE the smell of my cockatiel! ! Anyone else fins this. I find the smell so comforting! 

What are the weird things you like about your cockatiel.....maybe your a serial sniffer like me


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been caught quite often with my nose snuffling in Munchkin's feathers  I think she smells delightful. She usually just gives me an indignant look as if to say "what on earth are you doing mum?", but she doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## LaurenWright (Mar 11, 2013)

~SarahJayne~ said:


> I've been caught quite often with my nose snuffling in Munchkin's feathers  I think she smells delightful. She usually just gives me an indignant look as if to say "what on earth are you doing mum?", but she doesn't seem to mind.


Ahhhh...well glad im not the only one then


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

One of the best smells in the world! I love bird sniffing!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love how Hank smells!
Just not when wet:lol:


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm the same way with Cara, love getting a good sniff of bird feathers.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just cracked up and showed my fiance ... he thought I was strange but I AM NOT the only one  

I love my birdies smell :blush: Chloe lets me nuzzle her when I give her scritches and it's so comforting I feel like it's the most relaxing part of my day! 

Is that strange? lol... I happen to think it's awesome


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

No you're not strange. I do it too.
There's at least one other thread on here about their smell which proves you're not alone. 

I also find it really relaxing to sniff him when we're having a cuddle. Until he's had enough of the me sticking my nose in him and bitwe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry that was supposed to say bites!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

I dont mind the smell of the tiels, its a musty, dusty smell though.But the greencheek smells better, fruity kind of.
I love the smell of cats too, dogs not so much(lol)


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I love my cockatiels smell! My boyfriend think its strange that i sniff them until my nose has a faint coat of dust from them...


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Cockatiels smell so nice! My family always gives me strange looks though


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I too love the way my tiels smell! At first it was strange, but I think when you love something everything about them becomes something good. Kona lets me sniff him when we are having a cuddle, but he sort of lets me do anything. He's a weirdo.
My dog smells like Fritos.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

This is too funny! I was having this very conversation over the weekend. Skiddles smells like her crumble...or beans when she's pigged out on those. 

Serial sniffer here. LOL!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Bird Sniffer's Anonymous, anyone? 
I, for one, am addicted.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

echolalia said:


> Bird Sniffer's Anonymous, anyone?
> I, for one, am addicted.


:lol: I officially feel like I've found my community here ... lol


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippy gives me strange looks and tries to bite me when I try to sniff him but sometimes he just goes with it ....


----------



## GigiAndJoey (Jan 24, 2013)

I get free unlimited sniffs from my little Gigi lol! He smells like his seeds!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

GigiAndJoey said:


> I get free unlimited sniffs from my little Gigi lol! He smells like his seeds!


Ditto that! Little snugglers.


----------



## GigiAndJoey (Jan 24, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Ditto that! Little snugglers.


They're too cute! P.s. I think we have the same cage! Does yours have the "arched" top and the slide out metal rack at the bottom and the slide out white tray?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

GigiAndJoey said:


> They're too cute! P.s. I think we have the same cage! Does yours have the "arched" top and the slide out metal rack at the bottom and the slide out white tray?


Yep, and the top opens. It also has the door at the front plus the top front opens - we call it her landing pad. LOL! Yep there is a slide out rack and we have a black tray. It comes with side panels that sit on an angle to catch stuff and i think thats about it. Nothing but the best for my little princes.


----------

